# Sticky  S Scale and American Flyer Information Resource sites



## Reckers

*UPDATE --

The info below offer great information resource links to any S / AF guys. I've merged a few posts into this new Sticky thread, and would encourage you S guys to add helpful resources, manual links, etc. to the thread.

TJ ~ 18 Jan 2012

(Original post from Reckers follows ...)*

====

Since S scalers are pretty scarce on the forum, right now, I thought drop a list of sites in here for those who come along with questions.

http://www.thortrains.net/index.html
http://www.portlines.com/afrepairclinics.htm
http://www.rfgco.com/history/index.html
http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ucts-directory-rolling-stock-flat-cars-02.htm
http://www.trainweb.org/s-trains/FAQ/FAQ.htm
http://www.trainweb.org/s-trains/diagram/wire.htm
http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/infrastructure_Transformers.html
http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/trains.html
http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic23.htm
http://www.thortrains.net/sgauge/splan48a.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_5399199_test-american-flyer-transformer.html
http://www.thortrains.net/flyrlay1.htm
http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/model-railroad-wiring.html
http://www.csgnetwork.com/modrrscaleconv.html
http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm
http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual
http://pghbridges.com/basics.htm
http://www.nasg.org/index-mrplan.html

http://www.8thstreet.org/3R/ -- Three R Plastics, realistic railroad ties


----------



## Reckers

*1949 American Flyer Instruction Manual*

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...nual/american-flyer-instruction-manual-00.htm


----------



## T-Man

I used this one to date my two engines.
collector A tripod site.


----------



## Reckers

I have that one, but I like this one better----more info on one page: http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ucts-directory-rolling-stock-flat-cars-02.htm

It keeps me from accidentally bidding on a link-connector unit or a DC engine!


----------



## tjcruiser

Great info / site with service manuals ...



Reckers said:


> This is a site with a collection of original service manuals for AF S Scale! Not a "buy it here", but an on-line, free library of resource material.
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual


----------



## tjcruiser

Great site with lots of AF wiring diagrams, etc. ...



Stillakid said:


> Reckers, have you seen this site?
> I was wiring everything bass ackwards
> The color drawing had me all confused(I'm incredibly color-blind)
> Had the "Better Half", look at the drawing. When she started :laugh:, I knew where the problem was(she really gets off on that!)
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be up and running soon. Keep your fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks for all the help!!!
> 
> http://www.rfgco.com/wiring.html
> 
> Jim


----------



## Reckers

teej, this is perfect---thank you!


----------



## dc57

Thanks reckers,

There is a lot of very useful information, especially the flyer instruction manual. Also some very good links.

Thanks
Don


----------



## Reckers

Glad to help, Don. As you run across things that should be added to the sticky at the top. please forward them to TJ and ask they be included on the list.

Best wishes,


----------



## AZ-Flyer

August first was the Two Year Anniversary of American Flyer Cabinet-Top Layout web site. These model S-scale trains ran on two rail track, with smoke, choo-choo, rail sounds, and much more "realistic appearance".
With over 48,000 views from 95 different countries we thank those who help build the dream of having a model train layout, no matter what country you live in. We will be adding more information to our web site as it comes available.

AZ-Flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Best Wishes to you for your accomplishment. I refer to that website often for the helpful tips. It is saved as one of my Favorites in my Hobby list. Thanks AZ.


----------



## flyernut

A good source for info/help/ is Despatch Junction, located in East Rochester NY. The owner's name is Stan, and is the ultimate AF guru in these here parts. He has original tools from Gilbert, so your restorations can look factory.


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know if this is listed yet.

I never realized the some of the American flyer Locomotives were so big.
I guess all you old dogs know what they look like, maybe the link will be of help to someone new to Flyers.

http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/engines-Northern.html

Edit,
I see the site is listed but not this page.


----------



## amer/flyer

Despatch Junction, Stan is the owner, good to know.

ameriflyer


----------



## Bkubiak

*Does anyone make 'S' Scale anymore*

When I was a boy my first train set was an American Flyer 3 rail system and that was the Christmas right about the time of the Pearl Harbor attack.

Do not remember much about it except that if the tinsel from the tree fell on the track it made a short.

The train only came out at Christmas and then I was not allowed to play with it unless my father was there

Some years after the war we moved to florida and a friend had a Lionel set, also 3 rail, and we put my loco on his track and poof it smoked and that was that, have no idea what happened to it after that.

Just Curious, I do HO gauge now in my old age


----------



## DonR

Hmm....I wonder why your AF loco was not OK with a
Lionel transformer. Should have been essentially
the same voltage as the AF transformer.

I see a lot of S scale cars at train shows but I have not
looked closely at them to know whether they are new
or restored.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak

DonR said:


> Hmm....I wonder why your AF loco was not OK with a
> Lionel transformer. Should have been essentially
> the same voltage as the AF transformer.
> 
> I see a lot of S scale cars at train shows but I have not
> looked closely at them to know whether they are new
> or restored.
> 
> Don


I remember taking that loco home and breaking out my AF track and trying to run it and nothing, so I put it away and never spoke of it again, did not want to face the wrath of my father.

Every year in the fall we could not wait for the Sears, Montgomery Ward and Penny catalogs to arrive, then we would circle the stuff we wanted, I used to droll over the train pages and circled the one I wanted, it never came tho, not until I was 14 and then I got an HO set for Christmas, you had to assemble everything, including the engine. Engine and tender, it was an 0-4-0, two flat cars and caboose, I used to take a little piece of punk. get it smoking and drop it in the smokestack.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

DonR said:


> Hmm....I wonder why your AF loco was not OK with a
> Lionel transformer. Should have been essentially
> the same voltage as the AF transformer.
> 
> I see a lot of S scale cars at train shows but I have not
> looked closely at them to know whether they are new
> or restored.
> 
> Don


It could've been a bigger transformer. I run my O gauge trains (And Standard gauge... barely...) on a Lionel KW. That beast puts out 20 volts, opposed to AF's 14'ish volts.


----------



## flyernut

I run some of my flyers with a ZW with no problems...


----------



## Bkubiak

400E Blue Comet said:


> It could've been a bigger transformer. I run my O gauge trains (And Standard gauge... barely...) on a Lionel KW. That beast puts out 20 volts, opposed to AF's 14'ish volts.


After we moved back to NY my little cousin got an AF train set for one Christmas, it ran on two rails and had smoke and a choo choo sound, that was around 1953 or 54


----------



## longle

I'm not very knowledgable in pre-war AF but did they sell DC locos? Could it be DC vs AC that burned it out? Just curious.


----------



## AmFlyer

I just noticed this unanswered post. All prewar Gilbert American Flyer was designed to operate on AC, even the HO engines. American Flyer transformers pre-Gilbert had multiple winding taps and some pairs of posts could provide as much as 24V. In 1938 Gilbert brought out a new line of transformers with only 3 posts, a Base Post, a 7 to 15V Post and a 15V Post. Along with this new engine designs were produced with worm gears and universal motors designed for 7 to 15V. The old design American Flyer transformers were still made, at least in 1938, but were not catalogued. The Gilbert designed engines should never be operated at 20V. If the commutator is dirty and the gears not well lubed it will cause the motor to fail. The postwar Lionel transformers will operate Gilbert trains, just do not let them run at full throttle and do not connect the accessories across 20V terminals.


----------



## DocBrown

Hi
don't know if you have this one http://thegilbertgallery.org/index.html


----------



## [email protected]

Reckers said:


> I have that one, but I like this one better----more info on one page: http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ucts-directory-rolling-stock-flat-cars-02.htm
> 
> It keeps me from accidentally bidding on a link-connector unit or a DC engine!


I like that site as well. Notice though they have changed the address a bit as well as eliminating the pictures. Need to go to main site as the above old link as posted does not work. http://americanflyerexpress.com/ or http://americanflyerexpress.com/?page_id=1046 for the AF Products Directory (need to use the blue selection bar at the top for tabs, what appear as buttons 1/3 way down do not act as selection buttons)


----------



## AmFlyer

It is probably good the pictures were eliminated from that site. Many of the pictures were photoshopped to just change the number, the actual item was not correct. The listing text was ok.


----------



## hjstr6

Fantastic thread. Thank you.


----------



## e_train

hjstr6 said:


> Fantastic thread. Thank you.


My son and I are developing www.traindr.com to provide S gauge information. Please provide feedback.
Thanks
Bill Drake


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a big project you have undertaken, there is clearly a lot of work that has been done. This should be a great help to people getting into American Flyer and to those who are not electrical or repair wizards. I clicked through a couple of links to understand the types of things included, while doing so I noticed an inadvertent color error. Under the heading "American Flyer Wiring Instructions", the second box is entitled "White". However the Gilbert wire color in the text is called out as black when it should be white since this sentence it discussing wire color per Gilbert for connections to the 7V to 15V post.
I encourage you to keep going.


----------



## Big Ed

e_train said:


> My son and I are developing www.traindr.com to provide S gauge information. Please provide feedback.
> Thanks
> Bill Drake


Nice site your starting.
I am not a Flyer runner but I bookmarked your site for future reference.


----------



## AF-Doc'

e_train said:


> My son and I are developing www.traindr.com to provide S gauge information. Please provide feedback.
> Thanks
> Bill Drake


I'm very late to this post but your on a great path and I wish you and your son tons of success with this welcomed endeavor. A very nice and informative site.


----------



## djjeffr

Reckers said:


> *UPDATE --
> 
> The info below offer great information resource links to any S / AF guys. I've merged a few posts into this new Sticky thread, and would encourage you S guys to add helpful resources, manual links, etc. to the thread.
> 
> TJ ~ 18 Jan 2012
> 
> (Original post from Reckers follows ...)*
> 
> ====
> 
> Since S scalers are pretty scarce on the forum, right now, I thought drop a list of sites in here for those who come along with questions.
> 
> ASTROSLOT: Daftar Situs Judi Slot Gacor Gampang Menang 2022
> http://www.portlines.com/afrepairclinics.htm
> American Flyer Trains | Gilbert History Toys American Flyer Trains Parts
> http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ucts-directory-rolling-stock-flat-cars-02.htm
> S-Trains FAQ
> Wireing diagram for American Flyer Steam Locomotive
> http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/infrastructure_Transformers.html
> http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/trains.html
> http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic23.htm
> ASTROSLOT: Daftar Situs Judi Slot Gacor Gampang Menang 2022
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5399199_test-american-flyer-transformer.html
> http://www.thortrains.net/flyrlay1.htm
> http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/model-railroad-wiring.html
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/modrrscaleconv.html
> http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual
> http://pghbridges.com/basics.htm
> http://www.nasg.org/index-mrplan.html
> 
> http://www.8thstreet.org/3R/ -- Three R Plastics, realistic railroad ties


Not sure if this thread is used any longer, but attached find a fabulous custom painter/detailer of all things trains (including S-gauge): thomscustomtrains.com


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks. No one is maintaining the listings. I checked some of the links in the first post, about 1/3 no longer work, the balance are good. Today there are a lot of new relevant sites, but some old, good ones, like the Denver Model Railroad site with its massive collection of links, have disappeared. I maintain a long list of web sites relevant to S gauge in my computer browser and share any that are relevant in response to specific requests and questions. That way I know the link I am providing works.


----------



## djjeffr

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks. No one is maintaining the listings. I checked some of the links in the first post, about 1/3 no longer work, the balance are good. Today there are a lot of new relevant sites, but some old, good ones, like the Denver Model Railroad site with its massive collection of links, have disappeared. I maintain a long list of web sites relevant to S gauge in my computer browser and share any that are relevant in response to specific requests and questions. That way I know the link I am providing works.


Just got back a K325 newly painted and detailed. Date code is Aug 1952.
I will share photos

Dan


----------



## djjeffr

Photos showing newly renovated AF K325


----------



## flyernut

Looks like a tender from a Hudson behind it..


----------



## djjeffr

flyernut said:


> Looks like a tender from a Hudson behind it..
> 
> Could be, I bought the engine/tender as is, focusing on the physical condition of the set. My end game is to
> "modernize" several early AC Gilbert American Flyer steamers, eventually converting them to DCC. This one is my 2nd. I like the early ones because of their construction (cast metal, separately applied metal pipes and grab bars and electro/mechanical smoke/chuffer units). I'm converting to can motors and upgrading with LED lights, marker lights on engine & tender, tender reverse light and a paint/detailing job. My first was a #302 4 piece Atlantic matched with a later model plastic tender. I have two more in the "works": a #332 and a #343 and two more "qued-up": a #312 and a #350. I want to convert both of these to smoke in boiler and then do all the rest of the above.
> You might ask "Why not just buy Modern "Flyonel" S-gauge?
> First, I'm not a Lionel fan, I don't care for their proprietary control protocols, and finally, I don't particularly care for Chinese products. The only thing made in China that lasted very long is covid-19.


----------



## AmFlyer

The engine was a K325 Hudson so the tender is correct. I do not think the PRR had any J3a Hudsons so it is a what-if paint scheme. That's fine, the engine looks great.


----------



## djjeffr

AmFlyer said:


> The engine was a K325 Hudson so the tender is correct. I do not think the PRR had any J3a Hudsons so it is a what-if paint scheme. That's fine, the engine looks great.
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom.
> I'm comparing what I'm doing akin to customizing a classic car.... only costing a lot less to do so.
> Take a '57 Chevy, put a 409 cu in engine w/four on the floor and paint it candy apple red. As a kid I was
> "weaned" on American Flyer (with a #300 Atlantic) and thought is was the "cat's meow". Only accessory on it was a headlight.
> Now I'm doing something I don't see a lot of- updating and customizing the old models. To my untrained eye (no pun intended), the finished product stands up aesthetically to any modern high rail S-gauge model, brass excluded. If you remember, I do have several American Models' engines and quite a bit of AM, SHS and Flyonel rolling stock. I do love the prototypical nature and vivid color schemes of the modern S rolling stock as compared to some of the old "toy-like" look of the
> A C Gilbert rolling stock. The pictures I took are with the K325 pulling American M Budd passenger cars.
> I think they go well together given the #325 is a shade over 70 years old (Stamped build date Aug. 1952).
> 
> Dan


----------

